# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Dhé në parajsë?!

## EuroStar1

Sipas librave fetare njeriu u krijua nga dheu, por, po sipas librave fetare njeriu i pare u kriua ne parajse. Lind pyetja: Edhe parajsa eshte me "dhe" sic eshte toka ?

Problemi qendron se: Nese fetaret pohojn ose mohojn per dheun ne parajse , duhet te perballen me kunderthenjet qe gjenden ne librat fetare " Bibla dhe Kurani"  Per sa i perket krijimit te njeriut me ane te dheut.

Citatet e Bibles dhe Kuranit per krijimin e " njeriut dhe parajses " bien ne kundershtim 100% me njera tjetren (Krijimin e njeriut nga dheu). Nga pertesa nuk po sjell citate, por nese eshte e nevojshme do sjell argumenta nga librat fetare per keto absurditete, qe njerzit sot e kesaj dite nuk i kushtojn rendesi dokrave te ketyre librave

----------


## HEN-RI

> Sipas librave fetare njeriu u krijua nga dheu, por, po sipas librave fetare njeriu i pare u kriua ne parajse. Lind pyetja: Edhe parajsa eshte me "dhe" sic eshte toka ?
> 
> Problemi qendron se: Nese fetaret pohojn ose mohojn per dheun ne parajse , duhet te perballen me kunderthenjet qe gjenden ne librat fetare " Bibla dhe Kurani"  Per sa i perket krijimit te njeriut me ane te dheut.
> 
> Citatet e Bibles dhe Kuranit per krijimin e " njeriut dhe parajses " bien ne kundershtim 100% me njera tjetren (Krijimin e njeriut nga dheu). Nga pertesa nuk po sjell citate, por nese eshte e nevojshme do sjell argumenta nga librat fetare per keto absurditete, qe njerzit sot e kesaj dite nuk i kushtojn rendesi dokrave te ketyre librave


* Demakogji ka edhe ne fe qoft kjo myslimane  apo e krishtere.Megjithate si kurani dhe bibla jane te shkruar po nga njerezit dhe jane teper te veshtira per tu kuptuar .
Thashe pra demakogjira fetare....se si lindi njeriu...kete vetem shkenca ju ka afruar sado pak d.m.th e kemi prejardhjen nga majmuni...pallavra me oke( sipas kendveshtrimit tim)
Nje gje eshte e siguret FETE JANE OPIUM PER POPULLIN!
TE VRASESH NE EMER TE ZOTIT? eshte absurditet duke ditur( simbas dokrrave fetare) qe ai eshte babai yne...atehere lind pyetja legjitime a mund te vrase babai birin e tije?.....e bla bla bla.....*

----------


## EuroStar1

Tahir a ke pergjigje per temen ? 
Ka dhe ne parajs apo jo ?

----------


## f.Tahiri

> Tahir a ke pergjigje per temen ? nese jo, mjafton te ikesh nga ketu.
> Ka dhe ne parajs apo jo ?


*Me siguri qe duhet te ket sepse osht e natyrshme  edhe pse skam njohuri lidhje me kete, do shpresoj te gjej ndonje ajet kur'an-or qe flet per kete dhe do te pergjigjem.
gjitha te mirat.*

----------


## EuroStar1

> *Me siguri qe duhet te ket sepse osht e natyrshme  edhe pse skam njohuri lidhje me kete, do shpresoj te gjej ndonje ajet kur'an-or qe flet per kete dhe do te pergjigjem.
> gjitha te mirat.*


Ne kuran nuk ka ajet ne lidhje me dheun ne parajs.
Ma shpjego ku e gjeti Zoti dheun qe krijoji njeriun ne parajs ?
Sepse njeriu eshte krjuar nga dheu, apo jo?

----------


## f.Tahiri

> Ne kuran nuk ka ajet ne lidhje me dheun ne parajs.
> Ma shpjego ku e gjeti Zoti dheun qe krijoji njeriun ne parajs ?
> Sepse njeriu eshte krjuar nga dheu, apo jo?


*Aha me sa e kuptoj une ti ke ket problem, se ku e gjeti zoti dheun..Ai (All-llahu) eshte i plotfuqishem qe krijoj qiejt dhe token xhennetin, xhehnemin, 
dhe ademi a.s ishte ne xhennet me gruan e ti haven, dhe ata i mashtroj iblisi (shejtani i mallkuar) dhe all-llahu i zbriti ne tok.. 
do te thot se kur ata ishin ne xhennet edhe toka ishte e krijuar, ende se kam kryer pergjigjien kam edhe diqka per te shtuar deri sa te gjej se si osht renditja e krijimit sipas islamit..
t'pershendes*

----------


## EuroStar1

> *Aha me sa e kuptoj une ti ke ket problem, se ku e gjeti zoti dheun..Ai (All-llahu) eshte i plotfuqishem qe krijoj qiejt dhe token xhennetin, xhehnemin, 
> dhe ademi a.s ishte ne xhennet me gruan e ti haven, dhe ata i mashtroj iblisi (shejtani i mallkuar) dhe all-llahu i zbriti ne tok.. 
> do te thot se kur ata ishin ne xhennet edhe toka ishte e krijuar, ende se kam kryer pergjigjien kam edhe diqka per te shtuar deri sa te gjej se si osht renditja e krijimit sipas islamit..
> t'pershendes*


Ok Tani je ne teme fiks fare, po pres
Te pershendes edhe une

----------


## Apollyon

> Sipas librave fetare njeriu u krijua nga dheu, por, po sipas librave fetare njeriu i pare u kriua ne parajse.


Njeriu eshte krijuar ne toke, jo ne parajse. Pasi u formua toka, atehere u krijua edhe njeriu.

Per te gjet difektet e ktyre librave fetar, ka gjera te tjera sa te duash, por jo ky rast. lol

----------


## blueton

> Ne kuran nuk ka ajet ne lidhje me dheun ne parajs.
> Ma shpjego ku e gjeti Zoti dheun qe krijoji njeriun ne parajs ?
> Sepse njeriu eshte krjuar nga dheu, apo jo?


ne kuran nuk ka por ka ne hadithe te profetit, hulumto pak andej nga hadithet dhe doe gjesh

per deri sa ne parajse rrjedhin lumej ,besoj qe ka toke sepse lumejte shkojne mbi dhe dhe jo ne qiell.

per Zotin nuk ka nevoje te kerkoje apo te gjeje dhe ne parajse ,ai thjeshte thot behu dhe behet, por Zoti njeriun e krijoi ne etapa qe me vone ju ta kuptoni se si e krijoi njeriun, kete e verteton shkenca ndersa se ju nuk e kuptoni ajo eshte problem i juaji e jo i Zotit,
thote ne kuran ne do ti shpallim argumentet tona ne horizont qe ti shihni ju, dhe ne kemi bere argumente per ata njerez qqe logjikojne dhe mendojne ,nuk eshte e rastit qe perdore fjalet LOGJIKOJNE DHE MENDOJNE,prandaj me pak flisni dhe me shume punoni ,mendoni dhe logjikoni

----------


## extreme

> *sa mire qe din te pysesh, majmuni eshte krijuar nga zoti (Y)*




Eh sa keq qe nuk din te pergjigjesh . Njeriu u krijua nga dheu e majmuni nga Zoti a ? ahhaha . :Lulja3:  :djall i fshehur:

----------


## f.Tahiri

> Eh sa keq qe nuk din te pergjigjesh . Njeriu u krijua nga dheu e majmuni nga Zoti a ? ahhaha .


*Shpresoj te mjafton ky ajet Kur'an-or.




			
				96:1.	Lexo me emrin e Zotit tënd, i cili krijoi (çdo gjë).
			
		

Do te thotë krijoi majmunin njeriun dhe qdo gje besoj se e ke te qart..
*

----------


## extreme

> *Shpresoj te mjafton ky ajet Kur'an-or.
> 
> Do te thotë krijoi majmunin njeriun dhe qdo gje besoj se e ke te qart..
> *


Ne rregull de , po Zoti njeriun e krijoj prej dheut , po majmunit prej ckafit e krijoj Zoti , mos e krijoj prej asgjeje ?

----------


## EuroStar1

> ne kuran nuk ka por ka ne hadithe te profetit, hulumto pak andej nga hadithet dhe doe gjesh
> 
> _per deri sa ne parajse rrjedhin lumej ,besoj qe ka toke_ sepse lumejte shkojne mbi dhe dhe jo ne qiell.
> 
> per Zotin nuk ka nevoje te kerkoje apo te gjeje dhe ne parajse ,ai thjeshte thot behu dhe behet, por Zoti njeriun e krijoi ne etapa qe me vone ju ta kuptoni se si e krijoi njeriun, kete e verteton shkenca ndersa se ju nuk e kuptoni ajo eshte problem i juaji e jo i Zotit,
> thote ne kuran ne do ti shpallim argumentet tona ne horizont qe ti shihni ju, dhe ne kemi bere argumente per ata njerez qqe logjikojne dhe mendojne ,nuk eshte e rastit qe perdore fjalet LOGJIKOJNE DHE MENDOJNE,prandaj me pak flisni dhe me shume punoni ,mendoni dhe logjikoni



Atehere i bie qe ne jemi krijuar nga dheu i parajses dhe jo nga dheu i tokes..!  :sarkastik:  Hmm Prandaj nuk bejm hajer ne ketu ne toke, se nuk eshte dheu yne.

_Me kujtohet nje hadith , qe njeri kishte pyetur nje besimtar se si do digjet Djalli me zjarr kur ai eshte krijuar vete nga zjarri. Dhe besimtari mori nje cope dhe nga toka dhe e goditi ne fytyre dhe ai tha Ooo me vrave...e shikon pra edhe ti je krijuar nga dheu , por kur te godita me dhe , ty te dhembi goditja.._
Buhariu dhe muslimi

*A mos bie ne kundershtim kjo, sepse besimtar e ka goditur me dhe toke dhe jo me dhe parajse*   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Nurudin

> Sipas librave fetare njeriu u krijua nga dheu, por, po sipas librave fetare njeriu i pare u kriua ne parajse. Lind pyetja: Edhe parajsa eshte me "dhe" sic eshte toka ?
> 
> Problemi qendron se: Nese fetaret pohojn ose mohojn per dheun ne parajse , duhet te perballen me kunderthenjet qe gjenden ne librat fetare " Bibla dhe Kurani"  Per sa i perket krijimit te njeriut me ane te dheut.
> 
> Citatet e Bibles dhe Kuranit per krijimin e " njeriut dhe parajses " bien ne kundershtim 100% me njera tjetren (Krijimin e njeriut nga dheu). Nga pertesa nuk po sjell citate, por nese eshte e nevojshme do sjell argumenta nga librat fetare per keto absurditete, qe njerzit sot e kesaj dite nuk i kushtojn rendesi dokrave te ketyre librave


natjetani une jam musliman, sigurisht, nuk e di a ban me postu ketu me tregoni nese nuk ban.

Eurostar desha me te than se nuk ke menduar thelle per kete ceshtje. a ban me m'tregu se ku shkon trupi i njeriut pasi ai vdes? a shkon ne parajs apo shkon ne tok? a ban gjithashtu me tregu se ku ne kuran dhe ne bibel thote se trupi i baltes i njeriut do te shkoj ne parajs? sa e di une ato thojn se shpirtat do te shkojn e jo trupi fizik i baltes ose i dheut.

----------


## extreme

> *po ndoshta nga asgjeja nuk e di te them te drejten per ata qe se di smundem te them asgje.. mirpo nje sen qe di me te than  osht 
> se qka je ka sheh me sy ti, e qka sje ka sheh osht e krijuar nga all-llahu subhana ve te ala.
> *



Nga asgjeja i krijua cdo gjeja , pas krijimit te cdo gjes ne te u krijuan gjera te ndryshme si planete , sisteme diellore galaxi e gjith qka qe ka ne univers , une e besoj se Zoti krijoj gjith qka dhe asaj qka ai krijoj i vuri ligje pra ligjet e natyres , ne univers e dim mire se evoulon gjith qka , a mos vall njeriu nuk eshte pjes e universit te mos i nenshtrohet ligjeve te natyres te cilat i ka krijuar Zoti , po ti besojm feve ateher na del se njeriu eshte gjeja e vetme ne univers qe nuk i nenshtrohet ligjeve te natyres .

----------


## ganimet

> Sipas librave fetare njeriu u krijua nga dheu, por, po sipas librave fetare njeriu i pare u kriua ne parajse. Lind pyetja: Edhe parajsa eshte me "dhe" sic eshte toka ?
> 
> Problemi qendron se: Nese fetaret pohojn ose mohojn per dheun ne parajse , duhet te perballen me kunderthenjet qe gjenden ne librat fetare " Bibla dhe Kurani"  Per sa i perket krijimit te njeriut me ane te dheut.
> 
> Citatet e Bibles dhe Kuranit per krijimin e " njeriut dhe parajses " bien ne kundershtim 100% me njera tjetren (Krijimin e njeriut nga dheu). Nga pertesa nuk po sjell citate, por nese eshte e nevojshme do sjell argumenta nga librat fetare per keto absurditete, qe njerzit sot e kesaj dite nuk i kushtojn rendesi dokrave te ketyre librave


Po mar disa shembuj per ti dhen spjegim pytjes tuaj.
Njerzit dikur arrinin brenda dite te bejn tregti me kuaj deri ne njizet klm larg shtepive ,po ti thoje ati se nji dit njeriu  do bej tregti lart shtepis edhe 500 klm e me teper a do i besonte njeri para 300 apo me teper vitesh (dhe prap te kthehej ne shpi). Toka esht shum afer me parajsen ne krahasim me tokat e Zotit dhe per te sishte problem fare. I Madhrishmi All-llahu alem e krijoi token e lere me nji meter kub dhe apo edhe me teper 
Allahu thot behu dhe ai ralizon planin ose projektin e tij edhe pa then fare.
All-llahu xh.h krijoi edhe  me te nderlikuar sipas logjikes son
,andaj nese bejm pak analiz te thjesht nuk do duhej ta marim si diq te pa mundur krijimin e njeriut.
Vetem ta shiqojm kto hapsir toksore me dheun ose token 
nuk do mereshemi me qeillin.

Kure ke landen e par esht leht ,pore edhe at'her esht rezultat i deshires se All-llahut fal i qofshim.
Allahu xh .h Krijoi gjith ate qe e shofim e nuk e shofim ,vetem ata qe kan humb arsyen  .

----------


## HEN-RI

*  Si bibla ashtu dhe kurani jane dy ibra te shejte qe meritojne respekt,ashtu sic duhen respekuar dhe fete e ndryshme.Nuk besoj se une personalisht kam aftesine te kritikoj apo ti injoroj ato libra te shejte.
Mbetem ke mendimi im se feja eshte opium per popullin.
Per kombin tone fete i kane sjelle deme te pallogariteshme.
Nga 1990 feja me asimiluse eshte ajo ortodokse. Imagjinoni..ne krye te saje eshte nje grek. *

----------


## EuroStar1

> * Si bibla ashtu dhe kurani jane dy ibra te shejte qe meritojne respekt,ashtu sic duhen respekuar dhe fete e ndryshme.Nuk besoj se une personalisht kam aftesine te kritikoj apo ti injoroj ato libra te shejte.
> Mbetem ke mendimi im se feja eshte opium per popullin.
> Per kombin tone fete i kane sjelle deme te pallogariteshme.
> Nga 1990 feja me asimiluse eshte ajo ortodokse. Imagjinoni..ne krye te saje eshte nje grek. *


Shoku , je ne kontradit, nese e ke ven re  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## HEN-RI

> Shoku , je ne kontradit, nese e ke ven re


* Jane te shejte per ata qe besojne dhe jo per mua qe si besoj aspak,por kjo sme jep te drejte ti gjykoj dhe te dal ne konkluzione te gauara.
I mbetem mendimit se  FEJA ESHTE OPIUM PER POPULLIN dhe  QE FEJA E SHQIPTARIT ESHTE SHQIPTARIA.*

----------


## EuroStar1

> * Jane te shejte per ata qe besojne dhe jo per mua qe si besoj aspak,por kjo sme jep te drejte ti gjykoj dhe te dal ne konkluzione te gauara.
> I mbetem mendimit se  FEJA ESHTE OPIUM PER POPULLIN dhe  QE FEJA E SHQIPTARIT ESHTE SHQIPTARIA.*


OK , por ata qe besojne , nuk kan pse marin pjese tek ky nenforum, megjithse , fetaret nuk respektojn njeri tjetrin , dashkan respekt nga ne  :xx:

----------

